# ILR set(m)-uploading documents



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I began uploading documents and need to clarify few things. From past experience, I gather we have to carry the originals of whatever we upload but do we carry the copies of it too? 

Below are the sections and files downloaded for it. 
1.*Proof Of Identity/Travel History:*- (Mentions to upload sponsor's settled status in UK)
Sponsor's PP (uploaded including blank pages)

2.*Proof Of Application:-*
Main applicant and 2 dependants' PP 
BRP cards 
ILR declaration form signed by the sponsor
Application form 
Proof of Payment (email pdf)


3.*OTHER* 
*Proof of Relationship *
3 water bills, 3 council tax and 2 joint bank accounts with our names on it. 
( picked randomly of years 2017,18,19)

*Other reasons to stay in UK:*-
My 3rd Child's Birth Certificate born in UK and her British PP. 
School applications (moving to primary, junior and secondary) and certificates of our children addressed in our names. 

4. *RESIDENCE IN UK :-*
*Proof of Residence:-*
Council tax 2019-2020
Copy of tenancy agreement plus renewal agreement receipt signed by the owner and us -the tenants.
2of each- Electricity and Gas bills 


5. *FINANCES*
Bank statements (from aug 2018-feb2019)

6.*SPONSOR/EMPLOYMENT:*-
Employment letter 
Six payslips ( from aug 2018-feb 2019)
Latest P60 

7. *PROOF OF BUSINESS* -N/A
8. * LIFE EVENTS* - Uploaded 3-4 PICS of family outings. (Not sure if I have to)
9.*MEDICAL INFORMATION* -NHS email containing their registration numbers. 
10. *EDUCATION:*-
LIUK PASS CERTIFICATE
ENGLISH LANGUAGE CERTIFICATE BY NARIC (given the same at the time of spouse visa& FLR)
MASTERS DEGREE 

Please may I ask your review on this and if I need to add or remove any of the documents. 
Thanks in advance 
Juhi


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Do we really have to upload the application form again?

Make sure your proof of cohabitation letters /bills are even spaced over the period covered.

I would include marriage certificate in Life Events.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Do we really have to upload the application form again?
> I am not sure if we have to. The title says-''Proof of application' 'so we thought we had to.
> 
> Make sure your proof of cohabitation letters /bills are even spaced over the period covered.
> ...


Oh, I did include Marriage certificate under proof of relationship- Just realised I didn't mention there.
Thanks a lot whatsholdwedo for your input. I really appreciate your response. 

We haven't had any dates available at our nearest service points so probably will have to book at Croydon- looking for dates next week. 
Thanks again


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Just to add that we also uploaded Birth Certificates of our 2 children (dependent applicants ) and our Old PPs too which I forgot to mention in the list above.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,

It's me again. I received this email from them after submission and was wondering do we have to go to the post office to give biometrics or is it taken at Croydon centre where we already have booked an appointment to submit the documents. Actually they haven't mentioned anything about the centre but only Post Office, hence confusion. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

juhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's me again. I received this email from them after submission and was wondering do we have to go to the post office to give biometrics or is it taken at Croydon centre where we already have booked an appointment to submit the documents. Actually they haven't mentioned anything about the centre but only Post Office, hence confusion.
> 
> Thanks in advance



How easy was it to get an appointment for the date you wanted? Were the appointments booked up in the 1st couple of weeks?


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

We couldn't get any dates at our nearest centres, so had to check for appointments at Croydon which were easily available.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

juhi said:


> We couldn't get any dates at our nearest centres, so had to check for appointments at Croydon which were easily available.


Thanks, That doesn't bode well for an appointment in Glasgow as its the only office with a 28 day view, I think I will pay and submit 2 to 3 weeks before the date I want to get an appointment.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
Just arrived from the CROYDON center and thought to share my experience while it's still fresh. 
So, we reached exactly an hour early ( our appointment was at 13:00 and we were there at 12:00). At the reception, we (my 2 children and myself) were asked to show our appointment letters with the PPs and were instructed to go to the first floor and wait to be seen. We went upstairs ( preferred stairs though there was lift facility) where we were then given ticket but fortunately there were not many people so didn't had to wait for long and was called within 5 mins. We went in for the Bio-metrics. (photos and fingerprints were taken.) Once that is done, she asked me if I have any documents to upload. We uploaded everything ourselves so didn't take much of our time. She then scanned our PPs and asked if she can submit our application and informed that it is DONE now and we can leave. This was pretty surprising for me as I was in the notion that whatever documents we uploaded online they might want to have a hard copy of it but they said they do not want to keep any papers with them, hence we left the center with a bit of doubt that we didn't had to pay £19.25 for Biometrics as was mentioned in their email a day before or are we missing anything, and all PPs are with us so where we will we have the renewal stamps?( Sorry to be daft) but later my husband and I came to conclusion that they might just send us the BRP cards 
Anyways, will keep our fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: and update you with our result. 
As always undoubtedly this forum has been very helpful. 
Thank you all so much


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Glad it went well! No, you don’t get renewal stamps on your passports...just the BRP cards, which will be sent to you.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Glad it went well! No, you don’t get renewal stamps on your passports...just the BRP cards, which will be sent to you.


Thank you for confirming this.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

juhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I began uploading documents and need to clarify few things. From past experience, I gather we have to carry the originals of whatever we upload but do we carry the copies of it too?
> 
> ...


Did you combine one set of document into one PDF or did you have a separate PDF Documents for each page


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

We uploaded separate PDF documents for each.


----------



## Kevbeattie71 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks again and all the best


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Kevbeattie71 said:


> Did you combine one set of document into one PDF or did you have a separate PDF Documents for each page


Sorry, just read it again and realised you asked for each page. No didn't create PDF for each page but yes we combined the pages for a PDF of size below 6MB but if it was more than 6 MB then created another PDF of the same document .


----------

